# Weather during the winter?



## Transwoman (Apr 17, 2017)

Having had a reply to my first post and having taken note of the suggestion I would now like to ask, what is the weather like on the Costa Del Sol during the months from end September to beginning April please?

This may be a way of me enjoying a warmer climate during our winter without the need to purchase a home.

Many thanks,

Sarah Winfield


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Weather Averages for Costa del Sol, Spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there,

We had a long discussion on this recently. The winter weather can be lovely, but it can be truly dreadful and it's important to manage your expectations.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n/1213042-help-weather-health-where-live.html


----------



## warrentalbot (Jan 26, 2017)

I can say there is not a single month where you cannot enjoy at least a few days out in the sun. We've spent Christmas day eating sushi on the terrace and having drinks on the beach in January & February. 

Of course, this is not every day but you will absolutely have beautiful sunny days. 

That said, it can be downright cold, especially at night. Depending on where you are staying will determine how comfortable you are here. If you stay in a place with good heating you will find it pleasant, while a rustic cortijo will leave you quite chilly most days and struggling to stay warm. 

I would not count on spending a lot of time in the sea after mid-October but I think you will certainly find it pleasant most day, especially along the coast.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Transwoman said:


> Having had a reply to my first post and having taken note of the suggestion I would now like to ask, what is the weather like on the Costa Del Sol during the months from end September to beginning April please?
> 
> This may be a way of me enjoying a warmer climate during our winter without the need to purchase a home.
> 
> ...


Altitude is a major factor. I live 530 metres above sea level and the winter temperatures can be as much as 6C lower than the coast which, as the crow flies, is only about 25 miles away. The mountains around where I live are often covered in snow during the winter.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We are about 300m above sea level and 20 minutes from the coast. This winter saw our lowest ever temperature of 2C - usually our lowest temps in winter are around 8 or 9C, but as has been said above, we can and do have wonderful days in every month. September here will often have temps in the mid 30s and October will still be in the high 20s.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The Skipper said:


> Altitude is a major factor.


I second that
(I was a bit confused at first because I thought it said that *attitude* is a major factor...!)


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

I wonder if possibly "attitude "could be a major factor.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

I wonder if attitude to altitude could be a major factor.


----------



## JavierdePC (Apr 20, 2017)

300 sunny days a year...chances are you will see blue skies! I agreed with picking the right house, although from the 90´s all houses are built with proper isolation and heating systems; location/altitude...rugged, sierra-like terrain make plenty of microclimates over here. Surely, nights are chilling, and can drop closing to zero even below 500 masl. Ah, one more thing: the more you progress towards the Gibraltar Straight along the coast, winds can be significative....actually windy Tarifa is known world around among skiters and windsurfers...All in all, one of the few best climates in Europe....enjoy!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

JavierdePC said:


> 300 sunny days a year...chances are you will see blue skies! I agreed with picking the right house, although from the 90´s all houses are built with proper isolation and heating systems; location/altitude...rugged, sierra-like terrain make plenty of microclimates over here. Surely, nights are chilling, and can drop closing to zero even below 500 masl. Ah, one more thing: the more you progress towards the Gibraltar Straight along the coast, winds can be significative....actually windy Tarifa is known world around among skiters and windsurfers...All in all, one of the few best climates in Europe....enjoy!


that's still 65 days or 2 months with no sun.:lol:
325days sunny here.


----------

